

Earl "Madman" Muntz: forgotten American Inventor/Industrialist - asciilifeform
http://lupoleboucher.livejournal.com/99954.html#cutid1

======
nir
"Today, an "entrepreneur" is someone who sells ads on a dumb website people
look at while they should be doing useful work. When America was a great
nation, an entrepreneur was a guy who would invent or design useful things"

Well said.

------
dejan
I couldn't agree more. There is so much commodization of innovation going on
the web, absurd as it sounds. You don't have to manufacture, just do something
really new we have not seen before, and beyond the obvious. (goes for all of
us)

------
socratees
That was definitely well said man.

